# Video - Proposing to my girlfriend (met on SAS)



## WordsmithLegacy (Mar 5, 2011)

Just about a year and a half ago I started having friendly chats with a girl on the site (she no longer uses the site). After several months passed, and we both went through a few personal trials, we decided we wanted to try and meet in person, but that fell through and we ended up waiting longer until I finally decided to do the hard thing by biting the bullet and just making the trip to meet her.

After a lot of talking and planning we arranged a flight for me to make the trip. I had never flown before, much less to go and meet someone (gasp! a... girl...); needless to say, I was incredibly nervous - literally shaking when I stepped out of the car after arriving at the airport just before 5:00 a.m. for my departure flight. There were so many unknowns, I didn't feel prepared for the endeavor at all.

There's a lot more detail I could go in, but suffice to say that she was more beautiful in person, and after spending several days together we knew we wanted to give it a chance to work. And, While there have been a lot of difficulties and drama, we've fought to be together (and continue to do so).

Now onto the point of this thread... I recently started a gaming commentary channel on Youtube and figured what better way than to use that as a device to propose to her...






*Direct link to video*


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

hahahahaha :haha

This video HAS to go viral!

I was laughing so hard when when the "marry me" came up and you had the incredibly romantic growling from the monsters in the background :lol

Good luck to both of you!


----------



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)

OMG, THIS IS JUST THE BEST! Congratulations!


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

(If my ex had done this to me, I might've married him even though I don't want to marry)


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

Aww, that was one of the sweetest things I've ever seen ! Congratulations you two!


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Haha that was epic! Good job and congrats! 
(She destroyed the switch hahahaaaaaaa )


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Wow I would die of amazement and love if a boyfriend did this for me! Omg this was amazing. I love video games and I would love to marry a guy who put in this much effort! That looked amazing, you did a beautiful job. That must've took a long time too.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

LOL,that was awesome,couldn't stop laughing .You guys looked so great.Congratulations to both you


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

MidnightBlu said:


> Wow I would die of amazement and love if a boyfriend did this for me! Omg this was amazing. I love video games and I would love to marry a guy who put in this much effort! That looked amazing, you did a beautiful job. That must've took a long time too.


^This. That was beyond awesome. Best of luck to you guys and Congratulations!


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Definitely original! I enjoyed it! I wish you two the best marriage possible! Just goes to show that if you take chances in life you can end up happily married. This gives me hope for myself.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

So cute


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Wow, this was amazing, best wishes to both of you! I like how you even said "I know video games are not really your thing" but you went and did it anyway 

Awesome stuff.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEsome.

<cries> <emoticon smiley thing>


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Aw, congratulations! Hope you're very happy together.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm happy for you two but at the same time, it makes me feel a little sad because I'm still alone.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

AmandaMarie87 said:


> I'm happy for you two but at the same time, it makes me feel a little sad because I'm still alone.


I know this feeling to well...


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Ahaha, this was great~ very adorable and humoring to watch.


----------



## WordsmithLegacy (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind wishes, everyone!

I'm glad this does bring hope to some of you, but I understand how it might not. I'm 25 and this is my first real relationship, so I know how it feels to be hopeless and basically give up (that by no means is to imply we're only together out of desperation. Lol). Just try to enjoy yourself and find things that make you happy until you're able to meet someone yourself!


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Awesome dude. Job well done.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

Really cute : ).


----------



## OnlineN0w (Nov 4, 2013)

Congratulations!! Such a sweet and creative idea.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Awww...you guys make such a cute couple. Congratulations!

Cool beard, bro. I shaved mine this summer. I miss it. Bringing it back.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Your girlfriend seems really sweet :b


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Wow, so thoughtful. Congrats.


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

i hope everything continues to go great with u guys


----------



## MysteriousH (Apr 27, 2013)

Aww, that was so cute and sweet! I wish both of you the best. :heart:yay


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

AnxiousCynic said:


> I stepped out of the car after arriving at the airport just before 5:00 a.m. for my departure flight. There were so many unknowns, I didn't feel prepared for the endeavor at all.
> 
> There's a lot more detail I could go in, but suffice to say that she was more beautiful in person, and after spending several days together we knew we wanted to give it a chance to work. And, While there have been a lot of difficulties and drama, we've fought to be together (and continue to do so).
> 
> *Direct link to video*


Did she move to be with you?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

That was seriously really cute. I hope you guys have a great future together.


----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)

I was hoping you'd both be awkward weird looking nerds so I could secretly laugh at you...but you're normal.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Awesome good luck.


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

A mate of mine put this on Reddit when I showed him :lol

Edit- Here it is -


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/1ssb4m


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

That is sooo sweet and thoughtful. V. Imaginative. Love it

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

:cry so much feels :clap


----------



## coolbreezeoverthemountain (Oct 16, 2013)

:clap


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

Winner. Fight for the right love and he did. And he won. Well deserved.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

aww  congratulations, this is really sweet.


----------



## WordsmithLegacy (Mar 5, 2011)

Once again, thank you all for the kind comments and wishes!



arnie said:


> Did she move to be with you?


There really is a lot more to elaborate on about that but, to avoid delving into personal matters, suffice to say yes, she did.



midnightson said:


> I was hoping you'd both be awkward weird looking nerds so I could secretly laugh at you...but you're normal.


Haha. We are awkward and I, at least, am a nerd... as for weird-looking, I suppose that's subjective. 



Alas Babylon said:


> A mate of mine put this on Reddit when I showed him :lol
> 
> Edit- Here it is -
> 
> ...


Oh wow. Thanks! Those comments are funny, though. Lol.


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

That was very cute. congratulations.


----------



## WordsmithLegacy (Mar 5, 2011)

Glue said:


> That was very cute. congratulations.


Thank you!


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

AnxiousCynic said:


> Thanks for all the kind wishes, everyone!
> 
> I'm glad this does bring hope to some of you, but I understand how it might not. I'm 25 and this is my first real relationship, so I know how it feels to be hopeless and basically give up (that by no means is to imply we're only together out of desperation. Lol). Just try to enjoy yourself and find things that make you happy until you're able to meet someone yourself!


I like it ,what you said in your last sentence.Anyway,good luck once again


----------



## achelle92 (Feb 27, 2012)

Aww that's so sweet! Congratulations to both of you!!


----------



## WordsmithLegacy (Mar 5, 2011)

santosh680 said:


> I like it ,what you said in your last sentence.Anyway,good luck once again


Thanks.


----------



## G i r l (Jul 30, 2012)

This is so adorable! Congrats


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

This was super cool.


----------



## WordsmithLegacy (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks, guys!


----------

